# GFCI What is happening??



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Maybe, somehow, the lights and the GFCI are in series. Find the other end of the UF and start there.


----------



## Djea3 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks, I awoke this morning had dreamed that it was series..so I agree with you..not sure exactly how they did it but the connections must be underground. Still concerned that there is a feed to something that is abandoned and unknown. I hate to dig to find it, so I may try and find a way to tone the wires. That may get me answers...then I can dc it all. I don't need it. Will have to trace it back to assure I am not dc something useful.


----------

